# Help! Baroque Opera on YouTube



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm through the looking glass here people but can anyone point me towards some good baroque opera films on YouTube? I'm looking for period stagings and HiP preferred. I have listened to some but never watched, I'm hoping the expertise in here will mean I don't make a mistake when watching my first.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

Here is great cast in this wonderful opera.
"Alcina" Opera by Georg Friedrich Händel
Joan Sutherland (Alcina)
Fritz Wunderlich (Ruggiero)
Jeannette van Dijk (Morgana)
Norma Procter (Bradamante)
Nicola Monti (Oronte)
Thomas Hemsley (Melisso)
Kölner Rundfunkchor
Cappella Coloniensis
Ferdinan Leitner, Conductor
Köln, 1959






Sorry this is vocal only.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/orfeo-ed-euridice-oper-gluck-barcellona-forte-omassini-napoli-2015__zzydqi9ieao

Not Youtube bood good enough...

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/alcina-oper-hndel-cabell-bacelli-alarcn-genve-2016__qlp3zl6gres


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

There is a fine concert too with the arias from baroque operas: http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/galakonzert-mit-sarah-connolly-hndelfestspiele-gottingen-handel-festival-gottingen__d9kk5i0q7kq


----------

